# KB24.com - Kobe's Words



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I'll try and get his stuff up daily if I'm able to.. There should be some good stuff from him..

I'll start it off with this:










Nov 1. : Knee is feeling better

Another day of therapy.

Knee feels better today, hopefully it will feel great tomorrow.

I have my NMT therapist (neuro muscular therapist) coming over tonight to help break up my scar tissue.

Very pleased and proud of the way my brothers played last night.

Lamar is READY.

Looking forward to tonight's challenge and keeping the momentum rolling.

Strength and honor.

- Mamba

(I think this would be a good sticky during the season but that's just my thinkin..)


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Cool idea if you want to keep doing it. Not sure about stickying it though, since we already have tons of stickies. People will keep this thread afloat.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Yeah, if I see B34C hasnt posted... ill put it up... great idea though.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Strength and honor is right baby!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Excellent idea B34C. 

That's a kinda cool Kobe logo too.


----------



## Thuloid (May 12, 2004)

Strength and honor? Isn't that what all the orcs say in World of Warcraft? And Kobe gives away his inner geek. Zug zug!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Any Slava blogs out there?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

You're in luck...

www.slava14.blogspot.com


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

slava's blog would be something like "i shoot too much today, phil say not good defense. mitch fire me"


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

afobisme said:


> slava's blog would be something like "i shoot too much today, phil say not good defense. mitch fire me"


lol +rep.

what happened to this guy? he showed some promise during the playoffs..


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Is Slava still playing in the NBA...overseas...at all???


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

does anybody know why the videos dont play, maybe its just something with my computer


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

November 02 :: 2006

2-0

Los Angeles moved to 2-0 after Rony Turiaf and the bench sparked a second-half rally, boosting L.A. to a 110-98 victory over the Warriors Wednesday. Despite not playing, Kobe Bryant inspired at least two of his teammates last night, calling Turiaf after the game:

Kobe Bryant couldn't travel to the Los Angeles Lakers' latest victory, but the injured star clearly didn't miss a minute of Turiaf's breakout performance. "I told you! I told you!'' Turiaf said into the phone, breaking into a wide grin. "You're crazy. Thanks for the advice.'' Whatever Bryant has told his teammates while he's sitting out, it's working. 

Kurt Rambis says Kobe has also given a lift to Lamar Odom, who just missed a triple-double with 22 points, 9 rebounds and nine assists:

Kobe encouraged him as much as anybody last year to be aggressive. We're just going to hope that that's going to continue."

Next up? Back-to-back contests against the Sonics, with the first coming Friday in Los Angeles.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Sweet


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

http://kb24.com/flvplayer.swf?file=http://media.kb24.com/video/video18.flv&autostart=true&fs=true

HE'S BACK!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

SoB, why so early

take your time Kobe son :curse:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

November 03 :: 2006
Playing tonight
My video message to you, the fans.

- Mamba

http://truth.kb24.com/#23


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Haha, I love the Batman soundtrack. Great movie too.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

November 03 :: 2006

Lakers win in No. 24's debut

What, you thought he'd take it easy out of the gate? 

Kobe Bryant made his season debut Friday, scoring 23 points in a whopping 40 minutes of play as the Lakers moved to 3-0 with a 118-112 victory over Seattle.

After the game, Kobe said rustiness - and not his knee - was the biggest obstacle for him to overcome:

"I haven't played since Game 7 [in the first round of last season's playoffs], so the rhythm was a little off, the timing was a little off, but that will come back the more I play. My wind was good for some reason - I felt like I was OK. The biggest thing was just the timing. I felt a little choppy."


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

http://kb24.com/home.php?id=19

Some stuff from Kobe's opener.. introductions and postgame stuff..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

November 06 :: 2006

Kobe's top-25
Kobe Bryant made an appearance on B.E.T. over the weekend, and he revealed his top-25 music videos of all time in the process. Check out his list:

1. Jay-Z "Dead Presidents"

2. Notorious BIG "Juicy"

3. 2Pac "California Love Remix"

4. Kanye West "Diamonds"

5. Dre & Snoop "187 Deep Cover"

6. Snoop Dogg "Gin & Juice"

7. Beanie Seagal "Roc The Mic"

8. Jay-Z & Pharrell "Excuse Me Miss"

9. The Roots "You Got Me"

10. Outkast "Atliens"

11. Wu Tang Clan "Method Man"

12. Eric B. & Rakim " I Ain't No Joke"

13. Eminem "I Am"

14. Method Man "Bring The Pain"

15. Method Man F/ Mary J. Blige "You're All I Need"

16. Jay-Z "Show Me What U Got"

17. Mobb Deep "Shook Ones"

18. Puffy "Benjamins"

19. Biggie "One More Chance"

20. Game F/ 50 Cent " Hate It or Love It"

21. TI "Why You Wanna"

22. Craig Mack "Flava In Your Ear Remix"

23. Wu Tang Clan "Protect Ya Neck"

24. Rick Ross "Hustlin"

25. Lil' Wayne & Birdman "Stuntin' Like My Daddy"


----------

